# What type of tomatoes for my garden?



## huachinango (Jun 21, 2007)

Usually I do a garden at work and pots at home. This year I'm doing raised beds at the house as well as my pots. I usually am limited to what Home Depot or Lowes has, but this year I am ordering seeds early and starting some of my plants indoors. I have had good luck with better boys and celebrities, but with ordering seeds online the possibilities are almost endless. I also plan to buy a few plants from the farmer's market in Bryan. Those will probably go in my pots. What varieties do you guys recommend?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

at least one Early Girl - I don't think any plant produces quicker.

I had pretty good luck with yellow pear, and a hyrid called "Heatwave" or similar name - it lasted well into the summer when the others had quit producing.


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

*varieties*

I will always have 1) Celebrity 2) Large red cherry and 3) Yellow Pear

My 4th variety is whatever they have for a "mine is bigger than yours - grows to 3lbs each". In that regard, I have had success with Beefsteak and Goliath.

Grandpa also mentioned Homestead, Carnival, and Merced back in the day.


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

Ditto on the Celebrity. This is an old variety that is hard to beat. I like "surefire" and "heatwave" because they can tolerate the heat and go well into summer. But you might not plant them just yet. My wife always wants the cherry tomato variety called Sweet 100. But they can be very viney and just keep growing. But they taste great in salads or just eat them whole.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

http://www.heirloomtomatoes.bizland.com/varieties.htm

I like green zebras and red brandywines I have grown the last 3 years and they are great. I grew some orange ox hearts and lemons tomatoes last year and the were also very good. the orange ox hearts had a great sweet flavor and the lemons were good with salads and stuff.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I personally like growing big tomatoes. Such as beefmaster,goliath if I'm gonna do all the work I wanna get something besides 2 bites its gone. Some say the big tomatoes don't taste as good. I disagree.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Celebrity's, Big Beef's and a couple of grape varieties. I might try an Early Girl or two also.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

If you can find the Merced's...jump on them. We usually stick with Celebrity. The 'waterwalls' will let you get a jump on things. 
http://www.burpee.com/product/vegetables/tomatoes/tomato+helpers/wall+o'+water-+1+pkg.++of++3.do


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

Order you a giant belgium other than that celebrity, brandywine, beefmaster goliath all good tomatoes. But get a giant Belgium talk about a huge tomato. Things get about 2 to 5 pounds.


----------



## huachinango (Jun 21, 2007)

#3980
#3980 - Celebrity VFFNTA Hybrid - 30 seeds. 13.553.55#5750
#5750 - BHN 444 VFF Hybrid - 30 seeds. 14.004.00#2783
#2783 - Early Girl VFF Hybrid - 30 seeds. 13.153.15#5520
#5520 - Giant Belgium - 30 seeds. 

Can't wait to get em started.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I have my seeds started indoors and have 3 - 4 inch sprouts so far. I always do Celebrity. I had a BHN 444 last year and it did great so I am doing those again. I am experimenting with some different varieties - Porter, Sweet Chelsea, Early Wonder, and Arkansas Traveller. These supposedly do well in heat and have disease resistant qualities.

For those of you growing Brandywines. Have you had a lot of sucess with those? I have tried them a couple of times and got very few tomatoes.

Thanks,
Tate


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

If you want a good cherry, plant a couple of "tumbling tom" plants in hanging baskets. Easy to care for and pick, pretty too and yield as good as the best standard cherries! Sweet and bite sized....

http://www.parkseed.com/gardening/PD/5351/


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Tate said:


> For those of you growing Brandywines. Have you had a lot of sucess with those? I have tried them a couple of times and got very few tomatoes.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tate


I put in a doz of them year before last. Disease was a problem. They got some kind of wilt that made the leaves shriveled up looking. Pretty soon the plant would die. At the time I looked it up and it was some type of disease but I can't remember what it was for the life of me now. Maybe a mosaic virus? Heck, I can't remember.

They put on well and the ones that held on did produce a decent number of tomatoes but even those plants were not super healthy. I had a couple varieties of 'heirlooms' that I played with that year and none of them did real well. I went back to hybrids last year and they did much better.


----------

